# Parkside Hotel



## Doodle (Jan 19, 2015)

Explored this place some time last year, it's rapidly declined and I can't see anybody buying it now.
The Parkside hotel is built on a site that was originally the Parkside farm and dates back around 200 years. The original farm house buildings remained as an incorporated part of the hotel. It was shut down in September 2009 following a period of decline from 2006 when it was run by a company called MTL, the lease they had ran out at the end of September 2009 and it was not renewed. On 8th January 2012 there was a big fire that lead to the main two storey area being totally destroyed. Not a whole lot remains now as it's been stripped and ransacked.


DSC_0913 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0886 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0921 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0922 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0849 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0850 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0732 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0736 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0893 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0749 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0757 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0760 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0765 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0919 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0907 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0877 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0878 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0868 by doodle383, on Flickr


----------



## ajarb (Jan 19, 2015)

I would not have been able to resist the temptation to move the "please tidy my room" sign to the most trashed room in the building!


----------



## smiler (Jan 19, 2015)

They must have big sodding mice in that place, it's no wonder they closed, I enjoyed your post,Thanks


----------



## Doodle (Jan 19, 2015)

ajarb said:


> I would not have been able to resist the temptation to move the "please tidy my room" sign to the most trashed room in the building!



I found it amongst loads of crap on the floor in one of the more trashed rooms but it had no door to put the sign on...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Blimey that's trashed! Looks like you had fun tho


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 22, 2015)

The chopping board advice sign is dodgy.
Salad and fruit must be prepared on a GREEN board, not white as suggested.
Great pics though


----------



## Malcog (Jan 22, 2015)

I have stayed in worse hotels


----------



## chazman (Jan 22, 2015)

looks like your average gt yarmouth hotel. good pics,well done.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 22, 2015)

Ace5150 said:


> The chopping board advice sign is dodgy.
> Salad and fruit must be prepared on a GREEN board, not white as suggested.
> Great pics though



Looks like it was green at one point if you look closely.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2015)

Crikey that been well trashed but still a great set of shots.


----------

